# Lost all hope in my hedgie



## Sunnymommy (Jul 8, 2017)

At first I loved my hedgehog, she was like a child to me. We were best friends and we bonded well.


Then all this sudden, she turned over to another behavior. She hisses, spikes, and poops all over! Whenever I take her out of her cage, she only wants to find a place to escape. I feel like she doesn't love me anymore.


Now, I usually love animals, but I genuinely am starting to dislike her. I have lost all hope in my hedgie and want to find a way to get rid of her. It's come to the point where I was considering shutting her outside and claiming that she escaped her cage. Help me. I want to love her again, and I want her to love me again. 

I'm thinking I chose the wrong hedgehog in the first place, I should've gotten a boy


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

How old is she? 

A sudden drastic change in behavior could possibly mean that something is up and you need to take her into the vet to check her out.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to take her for a check up with the vet. This is usually a sign of some illness or injury that they are hiding.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I second the comment above, such sudden changes in behaviour can be a sign of illness. How old is your hedgehog? Sometimes when they go through quilling or 'puberty' (< 6 months old) their behaviour can change too.

Honestly, it sounds like you don't have the right expectations of your pet. Be aware that your hedgehog never "loved you" nor will she ever love you. She is a hedgehog and incapable of such human emotions. 
If you want to "get rid of her" only because she is displaying normal hedgehog behaviour (huffing, putting up her quills etc.) you didn't pick the wrong hedgehog - you shouldn't pick a hedgehog as a pet at all but get something more cuddly and social instead because it sounds like that's what you want.
But if you are even considering dumping your pet you shouldn't have ANY pet at all! Please, take your hedgehog to the vet for a checkup and find an owner for her who is responsible and will take proper care of her.


----------



## Sunnymommy (Jul 8, 2017)

I think that day I was have excessive dark thoughts and didn't even think about what cruel thing might happen to her.

I didn't know they couldn't love either! 

I don't expect her to be cuddly or any of that, I knew that hedgehogs don't adjust right away. She is nearly a year old, maybe seven or so months? 

The reason is probably I went on a trip for a few days and didn't socialize with her. I think she's taking me as a stranger now.

I am now starting to carry her around in my pocket/or bag so she can get more used to me. She a more shy hedgehog honestly, but can go extremely fast!!


Thank you all!


----------



## alyandgus (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't lose hope in her just yet! Sometimes it takes a lot of patience and a little luck to get them back to trusting you. My girl was completely terrified of me and would just huff and puff whenever I held her (she was about 2.5 years old when I rescued her and had been a bit neglected). I set up an enclosure that she could freely roam with plenty of places for her to hide and quietly sat inside it with her. She would climb and explore me on her terms with my only interactions being soft talking and the ocassional guiding hand to ensure she didn't tumble off my legs. After a couple of months, she grew to trust me and would unroll within seconds of me scooping her up out of her cage. It isn't necessarily about love, but rather getting them to a point where they openly trust you and recognize you as a safe space. To me, that's a fair equivalent to love and was plenty to give that warm, fuzzy feeling I sought. Treats always help, too! 

It also NEVER hurts to take your hedgie in to the vet when behaviors change, even in the slightest of ways.


----------

